# Wicked Good Charcoal



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

If anybody is interested, I am setting my company up as a distributor of Wicked Good Charcoal. I will have it in stock in a couple weeks. If you are interested, send me a PM.

Once I get up and running, I will look into advertising on this site, so this post will be the only mention by me about this.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there anything special about that charcoal compared to good old Kingford?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Lump charcoal by its nature is way better than Kingsford. It burns cleaner and leaves less asher is all natural too so you are not burning off all the binders that are present with Kingsford. 

And as lump charcoal goes Wicked Good is a superior product to what you will normally find in the big box stores. It burns longer, cleaner and sparks less. You will also get a better amount of big chunks in the bag. 

I will be getting 4 pallets in stock in a couple weeks and will post pics


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

you can read reviews at nakedwhiz website. I believe its highly rated. I have used it and like it.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

what's your price per pound ?
and where are you located


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

What do people in Boston know about BBQ? Smells fishy.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

CaptJack said:


> what's your price per pound ?
> and where are you located


The people at Wicked Good pretty much mandate that I sell it for $23 per 20lb bag. It is not cheap and you can certainly get better prices out there but the quality is there with this product. When I get it in I am going to try it out and post the results. For me to stock this it had better hold up

I will be stocking it at my warehouse on Silber Road near Ikea


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

used lump charcoal from big stores and it burns hotter but it also burns faster. The BBQ guy pn PBS always uses lump charcoal. I suspect Wicked Good might use a denser wood like oak but i am no expert.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm a big fan of lump charcoal, but that is really pricey. I'll be interested to hear more about it.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Thats all I use....its worth the extra $$


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I want to try it out and would love to support you

I live at 290 and 610

When you get it in I will swing by and give you the cash 

If I forget PM me


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

guys, I received my 4 pallets today. I am going to break into a bag today and grade out the charcoal and post some pics. If anybody is interested, send me a PM.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Okay, here is the product. PM me if you are interested. I am going to do a long burn this weekend on my Primo Kamado and will report back. Product looks good. The charcoal is really dense. Here are the pics


----------



## SwampRanger (Sep 21, 2013)

I have used some of that before that I got from a Hispanic neighbor who brought it back from the border. It was mesquite, made a great fast, hot fire, much easier than regular mesquite, he called it char-coa. It was awesome. I hope to stop in this week.:texasflag


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I picked up two bags today
I will smoke with it tonight chicken for dinner and a pork butt for tomorrow

Look for my weekend report


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a firm believer in that lump charcoal wood. I love to cook with it and wouldn't hesitate to buy a bag if I lived closer. I cooked chicken with the B&B brand yesterday.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

That looks like some very, very good charcoal. I started to make my own. Instead of just burning the branches, I cut them into small pieces and use a 55 gallon drum and direct method. I have 2 good, food grade drums. One is for burning, and one is for storing the charcoal after i burn it. I use the direct method b/c I think it is easier. one 55 gal drum renders 30 to 35 gallons of charcoal for me. If i loaded the drum better or watched it closer, I think it would be more but I am not that concerned.

Costs me pennies to make. Actual working time is about 20 to 30 minutes if I am already cutting trees, branches, etc. I have been using oak b/c that is what is at my house. Will bring some mesquite home from lease soon to use for steaks and fajitas.

Direct Method


Cut or burn five 2-inch holes in the bottom of the 55-gallon drum. Set the drum atop the four bricks.
Place kindling and newspaper at the bottom of the drum. Place the chunks of hardwood in the barrel. Light the fire from the bottom of the drum.
Wait for the fire to burn hot, then use a shovel to move dirt or sand underneath the drum, leaving about a 4-inch gap between the top of the dirt pile and the bottom of the drum. This will restrict airflow. Lid the drum, using the small steel bar to slightly prop it open.
Keep an eye on the smoke. It should be white, meaning that the water, tar and other compounds are burning out of the wood. The burning should last for about three hours. If you see the smoke begin to slow, bang on the drum to settle the wood. This should help produce more smoke.
Watch for blue smoke after about three hours. This means that the wood has become charcoal and is starting to burn. Cut off the airflow to the fire by piling more dirt around the base of the drum. Remove the steel bar from the top and secure the lid. Let it cool for 18 to 25 hours, then dump the charcoal from the drum to pack away or use.


http://www.ehow.com/how_5530400_make-lump-charcoal.html


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I am 38 hours into my test burn with the wicked good in my primo. Lit the fire Friday night at 7 and it has been rolling along at 220 ever since. I cooked 2 pork butts overnight Friday and some ribs and sausage yesterday afternoon. I expect the fire to play out some time today. 

Flavor is mild from this charcoal. It really burns clean. I am really happy with the quality and performance


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Did my second burn with the new charcoal

The taste was noticable and the burn was even

I encourage you to try it if your wondering but do not use fluid to start your fire

The boudine, chicken and garlic & peppers where at hit Sunday watching the game

Take the time to get your fire started the right way


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> The people at Wicked Good pretty much mandate that I sell it for $23 per 20lb bag. It is not cheap and you can certainly get better prices out there but the quality is there with this product. When I get it in I am going to try it out and post the results. For me to stock this it had better hold up
> 
> I will be stocking it at my warehouse on Silber Road near Ikea


I'll buy a few bags from you, that looks like pretty good lump charcoal. I live not too far from your office - I'm just the other side of I-10 / Chimney Rock.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Gator gar said:


> I'm a firm believer in that lump charcoal wood. I love to cook with it and wouldn't hesitate to buy a bag if I lived closer. I cooked chicken with the B&B brand yesterday.


Yes I use B&B and would like to know how it compares.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Did my second burn with the new charcoal
> 
> The taste was noticable and the burn was even
> 
> ...


thanks for trying it. Yeah, this charcoal is really dense and it starts a little slower than others, that is for sure. Once you get it going, it rocks.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

flatscat1 said:


> I'll buy a few bags from you, that looks like pretty good lump charcoal. I live not too far from your office - I'm just the other side of I-10 / Chimney Rock.


send me a pm and I will hook you up.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

berto said:


> Yes I use B&B and would like to know how it compares.


B & B is pretty good charcoal if the bag has been handled carefully. Too many times, I have bought it at big box stores like HEB and Academy and it was busted up way too much. Too many times, the bags of B & B I get are nothing but small pieces. A few of their retailers like Prause's in La Grange take great care and the product you get from them is good. You get a large amount of good sized chunks in a bag of Wicked Good without as much powder small bits or chunks. It is lump charcoal so you will never get a back completely without, as you see in my pictures.

Beyond that, there are other differences. For starters and most importantly Wicked Good is more dense than B & B. That means longer cook times, which means you will go through the B & B faster. The downside to denser charcoal is that it is not as easy to start.

Wicked Good also burns cleaner and leaves less residue. This is more of a selling point for restaurant use than home use. The flip side to this is that it will impart less flavor than other lump charcoals. I also have used Central market brand mesquite lump and the flavor differences is quite noticeable. I use wood chunks to get all the flavor I need anyway.

Wicked Good is also more environmentally friendly than other brands of lump charcoal. They take great care in making sure their suppliers only make charcoal in the most sustainable methods possible. More to come on that later though.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> B & B is pretty good charcoal if the bag has been handled carefully. Too many times, I have bought it at big box stores like HEB and Academy and it was busted up way too much. Too many times, the bags of B & B I get are nothing but small pieces. A few of their retailers like Prause's in La Grange take great care and the product you get from them is good. You get a large amount of good sized chunks in a bag of Wicked Good without as much powder small bits or chunks. It is lump charcoal so you will never get a back completely without, as you see in my pictures.
> 
> Beyond that, there are other differences. For starters and most importantly Wicked Good is more dense than B & B. That means longer cook times, which means you will go through the B & B faster. The downside to denser charcoal is that it is not as easy to start.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, if I'm ever on that side I'll pick up a couple bags to try out


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I am working on getting some local retailers set up so you can buy it on any side of town. More to come


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Had a great smoke today
The fire starter stick from academy made the light so much easier


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Cheap chicken qtrs
And Wicked good charcoal 
Equals good Tasty food


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> Wicked Good is more dense than B & B. That means longer cook times, which means you will go through the B & B faster. The downside to denser charcoal is that it is not as easy to start.


Wish I could try it... it looks pretty good. The downside would not be a issue for me... I always use the 'Red Dragon' (500K BTU pear burner) to start everything. 2 minutes is all that is needed.

Our last bag off B&B was nothing but chips & dust... it must have been handled by a bunch of union baggage handlers... :headknock


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> Wish I could try it... it looks pretty good. The downside would not be a issue for me... I always use the 'Red Dragon' (500K BTU pear burner) to start everything. 2 minutes is all that is needed.
> 
> Our last bag off B&B was nothing but chips & dust... it must have been handled by a bunch of union baggage handlers... :headknock


I used to use a pear burner, then I just started some fire starters from HEB. Works just as good and dont have sparks flying everywhere.

Man I just opened a bag of B&B this weekend and it was quite pathetic, nothing but small chips.


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Did some beef ribs in the UDS last week with Wicked Good and they came out awesome. Way better than using kingsford blue bag. I shut everything down after burning for 8 hours and there was still half of the lump there the next day when I checked. I did have a few scattered chunks of hickory in there but very few and less than I use if Im using KBB.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

any of you guys in the San Antonio area can buy Wicked Good at Sunset Ridge Home & Hardware on North New Braunfels. They bought a pallet last week.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Cheap chicken qtrs
> And Wicked good charcoal
> Equals good Tasty food


looking good MS.


----------

